# Looking for a Vexilar this Year?



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

I just picked up the X67c, I've had the FL-8 for at least 6-7 years and Vexilar's are pretty much bullet proof units, I maintained my battery charging it periodically through out the summer and just last year I had to finally replace it. I picked up a FL-12 for my Dad last year, and am going give my FL-8 to my brother. I just hope hope X67c is what everyone says it is and is just as easy to use, or my brother might just the X67c. I would say this comparison are similar to phones, I was eligible for a upgrade over a year ago, had one of the best phones out at the time, but after having my new Android Phone for just a few days, I couldn't believe I didn't upgrade earlier. I really doesn't matter what you use, it's how you use it. If you wanna get Hi-Tec check out the new Marcum Unit the LX-7 it's kinda a combination of the three, a Flasher, a Vertical Flasher, and Graph. If money wasn't a option this would be the ticket.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

browning13 said:


> I respectfully disagree with you. I did read the link you shared and there were some good points made but they are nothing similar to the experiences I have had on the ice. I'm not sure what vexilars you have been around but they are virtually bulletproof. I've had my current flasher for 6 years and have put thousands of hours of fishing on it without a single problem. I've dropped it, had it fall out of moving machines, submerged it, and one time I even started the thing on fire (long story, almost burnt down my apartment). Saying a modern flasher is outdated technology is the similar to comparing a car from the 80's to one from today. Sure they're both cars but the technology has made some great improvements. Theres a reason why flashers are still the standard for ice fishing electronics and why manufactures like hummunbird have started making them. I'm not bashing on Lowrance and I really do think they are a great unit but I'll take me flasher any day of the week. happy fishing


You are aware that the Lowrance displays in both chart and flasher mode...right?


I used a FL-18 for 5 years and replaced it after having the bearings wear out and having to replace several sets of brushes. Its a mechanical display it wears out and it needs maintenance. It happens so often that they have a link on their website how to clean brushes and they have a 'replacement kit' too....sounds like reliability to me. 

It also had several shortcomings displaying information and the target separation is not what they claim it to be either. It can't be what they claim either, their display doesn't have the resolution to show the claimed target separation.

The spinning wheel flasher isn't the best way available to display information compared to a color TFT display. It doesn't have the resolution and is prone to wear and eventual failure.

People have been erronously led by 'sponsored fishing professionals' into believing that mechanical flashers are the only sonar that displays in real time, this isn't the case (color LCD's don't lag, but the Vexialr does in deep water) but its why mechanical flashers are still produced. I've talked to a couple of 'sponsored icefisherman' and they claim it to be true and when you ask them about the new color TFT LCD units they are surprised and a bit tongue tied when you show them otherwise. One actually implied his sponsor wouldn't like it if he had to revise his 'lag' statement....think about it.

Finally if you want to spend a couple hundred dollars more on a sonar that hasn't had a major update since the 80's, then by all means feed your ego and buy it. :lol:

Imagine using a computer from the 80's and claiming its better than a computer that came out a couple years ago, people would say you're crazy. The world of electronics advances every day, just think of how many advances have been made in sonar electronics since the 1980's...now why would you pay a couple hundred dollars more for that outdated piece of gear?


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

ih772 said:


> You are aware that the Lowrance displays in both chart and flasher mode...right?
> 
> 
> I used a FL-18 for 5 years and replaced it after having the bearings wear out and having to replace several sets of brushes. Its a mechanical display it wears out and it needs maintenance. It happens so often that they have a link on their website how to clean brushes and they have a 'replacement kit' too....sounds like reliability to me.
> ...


Vexilar was the king at one time, but now at this point in their existence I have to believe they are getting by more on name recognition than the quality of their products.


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

I've used both vex and humminbird flashers. I bought the humminbird because of the price and the ability to zoom. I think that you can get the zoom feature with vex but in the more expensive models.


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

Funny you say vex's lag in deeper water seems how most the time I fish 30-60 fow with my fl-8 year round and have never had an issue. I have logged thousands of hours year round in the four seasons I've had my vexilar and haven't had one issue and im no th exactly nice to my equipment. Rolled the jet sled quite a few times behind my sled if you get my drift. Just my two sense oh and pulled seven walleye all on drop offs from 40-60 feet last week and had no problem see in em stuck on bottom.


----------

